# Dimmer para una lampara de 110 V ac utilizando pwm de pic 16f628



## Peterman (Ene 8, 2009)

Hola que tal, el proyecto es el siguiente se requiere hacer un dimmer para foco de 110 V ac, mi pregunta es si se puede utilizar el modulo ccp del pic y configurar el pwm a 60Hz que es la frecuencia de red, segun yo no se puede porque el cristal es de 4mhz el mas bajo y no se llega con el prescales del timer 2... el valor a cargar en pr2 es hasta 255... 

Otra cosa que no estoy muy seguro es el circuito de acople para la salida del pic y el foco, utilice un moc y un triac pero no se si hay que programar algo mas algo como cruce por cero pic... 

Se hizo algunas pruebas y el foco siempre esta a la misma intensidad y con el ciclo del pwm bajo el foco se prende y apaga pero no baja la intensidad creo que tiene que ver con la frecuencia.... 

Hay circuitos y programas ya hechos con pic 12f675 pero estos no tienes para comunicaciones, y el proyecto necesita recibir las ordenes de la pc con comunicacion serial es por eso que utilizo el 16f628... Si alguien me puede ayudar se lo agradeceria

Nota: programo en mplab


----------



## Tratante (Ene 8, 2009)

Hola

No he revisado lo de si puedes configurar a 60hz el modulo PWM del pic, pero para que lo quieres hacer en tu proyecto?... lo que debes hacer es detectar el cruze por cero en primer lugar, una vez que detectes el cruze por cero entonces activas el pin de control del triac y calculas el tiempo necesario para mantenerlo activo, es decir, si supones que cada ciclo de la corriente alterna es de 1/60 = 0.016ms lo que dura un ciclo completo, media onda serà 0.008ms; de donde el 0.008 es el 100% para mantener el brillo total, 0.004 debe ser el 50%, 0.002 el 25% etc, la intensidad de la luz sera proporcional al tiempo que lo mantengas activo; captas la idea? asi es como podrias hacer tu dimmer.

EN otras palabras, detectas el cruce por zero, activas el pin de control del triac y lo mantienes activo el  por x ms segun el brillo que necesites. 0 ms = 0% 0.008 = 100%

saludos !


----------



## Peterman (Ene 8, 2009)

Muchas gracias por la respuesta, 

Ya me di cuenta que no puedo usar el módulo pwm del pic, si me püedes ayudar con el circuito de detección de cero ? Porfa... Me tocaría programar rutinas de demoras para eso y para detectar al pic el cruce necesito habilitar el conversor analogico digital y comparar el valor?


----------



## Tratante (Ene 12, 2009)

Que tal nuevamente...

Te envio un archivo PDF de Microchip que describe el proyecto que tu quieres realizar, ten cuidado cuando lo implementes porque la fuente no usa transformador.

En el documento se explica todo y trae el codigo.

Saludos


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Ene 13, 2009)

la verdad tratante muy bueno el proyecto ese que has posteado estaría para migrarlo a un PIC12F629, que es más potente y más actual que el pic 12c508


----------



## Peterman (Ene 13, 2009)

Gracias por la ayuda


----------



## culebrasx (Abr 2, 2009)

Aporto otro enlace similar tambien muy interesante, ya contaré como van mis avances en la materia


----------



## cristian_elect (Abr 2, 2009)

Este circuito de cruce por cero si me ha funcionado, aquí no incluyo el código solo el esquema.
Se puede hacer con opam para mejorar la precisión.


----------



## ejtagle (Abr 2, 2009)

Yo hace tiempo hice un proyecto en el cual necesitaba hacer lo mismo que vos, es decir, controlar el ángulo de disparo de un triac para variar la potencia sobre una lámpara. El PWM no se puede usar, pero lo que SI funciona es usar el CCP en modo Compare, para hacer, que a partir de la detección de cruce por 0 (en la que podés utilizar la interrupción externa del PIC, para que al cruzar la tensión de línea por 0, te genere una interrupción, y en la misma rutina de int programás el CCP en modo compare, para que luego de cierto tiempo (es decir, una demora), dispare el triac.
Se esa forma, te queda casi todo el poder de procesamiento del PIC librepara hacer otras tareas.

Saludos!


----------



## fenriragnarok (May 4, 2009)

Hola!

Tengo un problema similar, necesito hacer que por medio de un control remoto se regule la intensidad de una lampara, se encienda y apague con distintos botones

Me gusta la idea del dimmer con el triac, pero no conozco mucho acerca del funcionamiento del mismo  

Me gustaria saber si no hay una manera de utilizar el triac sin necesidad de un pic, me parece demasiado complejo ademas de que apenas lo estoy viendo en la escuela  ops:

He buscado en varios sitios y me encontre este documento, pero utiliza el pic 16f84A, habria alguna manera de hacerlo mas sencillo?, es decir, sin el pic

Gracias de antemano


----------



## Chico3001 (May 4, 2009)

Si quieres hacerlo con infrarojo no creo que te puedas escapar del PIC... debido a que los comandos se modulan digitalmente en la luz y el PIC (o cualquier otro micro) necesitan decodificarlos para poder saber que boton fue presionado y que funcion tienen que hacer... 

Pero si simplificas las funciones del remoto, para que la luz se encienda o se apague con cualquier comando del remoto posiblemente se podria encontrar una solucion mas simple...


----------



## fenriragnarok (May 5, 2009)

Chico3001 dijo:
			
		

> Si quieres hacerlo con infrarojo no creo que te puedas escapar del PIC... debido a que los comandos se modulan digitalmente en la luz y el PIC (o cualquier otro micro) necesitan decodificarlos para poder saber que boton fue presionado y que funcion tienen que hacer...
> 
> Pero si simplificas las funciones del remoto, para que la luz se encienda o se apague con cualquier comando del remoto posiblemente se podria encontrar una solucion mas simple...


Gracias por la respuesta tan rapida!

Eso de simplificar las funciones, creo que no es necesario ya se supone que yo mismo diseñare el control remoto, pero no estara codificado, sera utilizando un LM567 en el emisor y receptor, para enviar un tono a cierta frecuencia y recibirlo y activar un relevador...

pero el problema es con el dimmer, necesito algo que con cada toque del boton cambie de intensidad la lampara, esto seria que varie la carga que es enviada, pero no tengo muchos conocimientos con respecto a componentes y dispositivos...

No entiendo muy bien como es que el pic regula el angulo de disparo del triac, tal vez comprendiendo eso seria mas sencillo

Cualquier ayuda es bienvenida 

Gracias!


----------



## fenriragnarok (May 5, 2009)

Casi lo olvido,
Hace tiempo vi una lampara de adorno que encendia en cuanto la tocaban, al principio era muy tenue la intensidad y si se tocaba otra vez esta aumentaba, asi sucesivamente hasta llegar a la maxima y con un nuevo toque se apagaba, con ello concluyo que tiene 4 "estados" (por llamarlos de alguna manera, tenue, medio, maximo y apagado), no se muy bien como funciona esta lampara ya que no me dejaron abrirla, pero si alguien sabe o conoce como funciona seria de mucha ayuda ya que es muy similar a lo que requiere mi proyecto

Saludos y Gracias de antemano!


----------



## 1Roland1 (Jul 8, 2009)

Estoy desarrollando un proyecto que consiste en regular la intensidad de luz de focos de 120VAC remotamente usando el bluetooth de un telefono celular, en el telefono tengo un programita en J2ME que me da a escoger una lista de 3 focos y una sublista en la cual puedo escoger los niveles de intensidad que se desean desde 0% hasta 100% de intensidad con incrementos del 25%, para lo cual empleo PWM. Estas salidas pwm van hacia un optotriac y si se distingue el cambio de intensidad, solo que hay que saberlo programar y con pic basic es sencillo sacar estas señales.


----------



## Fksas (Abr 2, 2010)

Un cordial saludo, estaba buscando ayuda para controlar mediante un PIC el angulo de disparo de un Triac para controlar temperatura , MUCHAS gracias por todos los aportes pues no tenia idea como empezar.
Es para realizar un agitador magnético con algunas características especiales.


----------



## mancholv (Sep 2, 2010)

1Roland1 dijo:


> Estoy desarrollando un proyecto que consiste en regular la intensidad de luz de focos de 120VAC remotamente usando el bluetooth de un telefono celular, en el telefono tengo un programita en J2ME que me da a escoger una lista de 3 focos y una sublista en la cual puedo escoger los niveles de intensidad que se desean desde 0% hasta 100% de intensidad con incrementos del 25%, para lo cual empleo PWM. Estas salidas pwm van hacia un optotriac y si se distingue el cambio de intensidad, solo que hay que saberlo programar y con pic basic es sencillo sacar estas señales.



heyyy roland1 q mas hermano... tambien tengo q desarrollar ese proyecto con el bluethoo y manejar la intensidad de luz.. sera q me puedes colaborar para el desarrollo de este proyecto.. mil gracias!!


----------



## davitronic (Sep 23, 2010)

Gracias a todos, la verdad es que toda la informacion en este foro me esta ayudando a realizar un proyecto de un curso de la universidad, he podido abstraer muy buenos datos y buenas ideas. Estoy realizando el control del angulo de disparo de un rectificador de potencia, onda completa donde dos de los diodos que forman el puente son reemplazados por dos tiristores, cuyas puertas son controladas por un pic.
seguiré leyendo. Y gracias una vez más.


----------



## inizul (Sep 28, 2010)

Una alternativa es no controlar cronologicamente mediante el micro el pulso de disparo, sinó modificar la resistencia que limita el diac de disparo. De esta forma el circuito se simplifica y el trabajo del micro es mucho menor.

más información en:
http://txapuzas.blogspot.com/2010/06/regulador-de-potencia-por-triac-para.html

Saludos y espero que os sea útil


----------



## amigobronco (Oct 8, 2010)

Gracias por tu aporte hermano

Buen aporte, gracias


----------



## locopistol (Mar 14, 2011)

Hola con todos este es mi primer post que hago en el foro, espero que me puedan ayudar. 
Estoy haciendo un control dimmer para una carga de 220ac a 60Hz (la carga sera un transformador, osea carga inductiva), uso el ccp del pic16f877 para generar el pwm y vario el duty cycle mediante un teclado matricial conectado al pic. Para conseguir 60Hz estoy usando un cristal de1Mhz (fue la unica solucion que encontre para llegar a esa frecuencia). La salida del pic pasa por un moc3031 (el cual posee un cruce por cero), luego a un triacBt136 y luego a mi carga 220va. El dimmer regula bien, pero el problema que tengo es que el voltaje no es constante, es decir obtengo parpadeos.. Hasta este punto nose como solucionar ese problema espero que alguien pueda ayudarme. 

gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 14, 2011)

locopistol dijo:


> Hola con todos este es mi primer post que hago en el foro, espero que me puedan ayudar. .....



El MOC3031 NO es apto para controlar TRIAC´s en modo de dimmer.

¿ Para que necesitas la frecuencia de 60Hz ?

¿ Esquema ?


----------



## locopistol (Mar 15, 2011)

Hola fogonazo gracias por responder, bueno necesito 60Hz porque ese es el valor de la red eléctrica de la frecuencia en Lima.
adjunto el diagrama que vengo usando que encontré en internet, el moc3031 es un optotriac que detecta el cruce por cero.. el dimmer si regula, pero lo que no me cumple es que según lo observado con el osciloscopio, el triac se está disparando cuando quiere, es por eso que obtengo esos parpadeos y no una señal constante como yo quisiera, si me puedes ayudar a corregir este problema te agradeceria bastante..


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 15, 2011)

locopistol dijo:


> Hola fogonazo gracias por responder, bueno necesito 60Hz porque ese es el valor de la red eléctrica de la frecuencia en Lima.
> adjunto el diagrama que vengo usando que encontré en internet, el moc3031 es un optotriac que detecta el cruce por cero....



Creo que no estas comprendiendo como funciona un dimmer.

*NO* necesitas generar ninguna frecuencia de 60Hz
*NO* puedes emplear un Opto-acoplador con detección de cruce por cero.


----------



## RabVigil (Mar 29, 2011)

Tratante dijo:


> Que tal nuevamente...
> 
> Te envio un archivo PDF de Microchip que describe el proyecto que tu quieres realizar, ten cuidado cuando lo implementes porque la fuente no usa transformador.
> 
> ...



con respecto a este proyecto una duda, la linea de AC que entra en el diagrama a bloques es rectificada? o que se hace con las fases? saludos y gracias!


----------



## nic0man (Abr 21, 2011)

que tal locopistol!!!
yo estoy haciendo un proyecto por no decir igual, yo estoy manejando un microcontrolador freescale ap16 y con el genero un pwm con el que por medio de un opto-triak vario la intensidad de luz del bombillo.
me sucede exactamente lo mismo parpadea, aunque si me varia, lo que sucede en mi caso es que la señal del PWM acondicionada a 120 hz por que la señal AC viene con 60 hz no esta en fase con la señal AC
he mirado y preguntado y toca hacer un circuito por deteccion de cruce por cero, para poder colocar ambas señales en fase y asi poder variar el dimmer, ya construi el detector de cruce por cero pero mi principal problema es que la señal es tan rapida que no se como poder medir el flanco de bajada con un pin del micro.
hay te dejo eso y si logra tener la respuesta o  alguien me ayuda le agradesco me lo comunique.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 22, 2011)

Desde el momento en que se detecta el paso por "Cero" de la tensión de red generas un retardo variable de 0 a 10mS (50Hz) o de 0 a 8mS (60Hz), al finalizar ese retardo envías la señal de disparo al opto-TRIAC.


----------



## cristian_elect (Abr 22, 2011)

No se usa PWM para un dimmer la frecuencia de la tension de la calle varia, no son 60Hz o 50hz exactos.
Se puede usar one-shot activado por cruce por cero en los timer.


----------



## nic0man (Abr 22, 2011)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Desde el momento en que se detecta el paso por "Cero" de la tensión de red generas un retardo variable de 0 a 10mS (50Hz) o de 0 a 8mS (60Hz), al finalizar ese retardo envías la señal de disparo al opto-TRIAC.



si Fogonazo estoy de acuerdo....el problema no es generar el retardo de 0 a 8ms en mi caso, el problema que tengo es que no se como capturar el momento del cruce por cero, estuve utilizando un opto-transitor, incluso arme un circuito con un transistor que simulando en proteus  isis y funciona a la perfeccion.

si ya pudo solucionar el problema me corrige, pero resulta que la señal es muy rapida para detectar el flanco de bajada con un pin del micro, asi que pense utilizar el modulo timer del micro (TIM), como modo de captura, no se si estoy haciendolo bien, o como lo hizo para poder arreglar el mio


----------



## dagger (May 4, 2011)

Hola..un poco tarde pero vale...busca en el google "dimmer V1" funciona perfecto


----------



## locopistol (Jun 22, 2011)

Hola nicoman, primero se debe detectar el cruce por cero mediante un pequeño circuito como el que adjunto..y conectar los pulsos hacia la RB0 del pic, interrupcion configurada para cada que detecte cada flanco de bajada (o si quieren la configurar para flanco de subida), y una vez que la interrupcion es detectada, (si se trabaja con una frecuencia de red de 120Hz) el periodo es 8.3ms, esto quiere decir que se generara una interrupcion cada 4.15ms lo cual es una eternidad para el pic que trabaja con un cristal de 4Mhz..


----------



## nic0man (Jun 22, 2011)

locopistol dijo:


> Hola nicoman, primero se debe detectar el cruce por cero mediante un pequeño circuito como el que adjunto..y conectar los pulsos hacia la RB0 del pic, interrupcion configurada para cada que detecte cada flanco de bajada (o si quieren la configurar para flanco de subida), y una vez que la interrupcion es detectada, (si se trabaja con una frecuencia de red de 120Hz) el periodo es 8.3ms, esto quiere decir que se generara una interrupcion cada 4.15ms lo cual es una eternidad para el pic que trabaja con un cristal de 4Mhz..



que tal locopistol, muchas gracias por la respuesta, justamente asi lo solucione, tenia un pequeño error en la programacion no mas.
igual como lo dice es.


----------



## afromanrocker (Oct 27, 2011)

Hola que tal, es mi primer post, tengo que hacer un dimmer con un 16f877a con el modulo ccp del micro, generando una pwm que viene pre-fabricada en el micro, el problema esq al llevarlo a cabo el foco parpadea, es claro que la señal pwm no esta sincronizada con el detector de cruce por cero, es decir, genera la pwm pero no en el momento que se da el cruce por cero, adjunto un programa en c, para que me digan que esta mal, y si se puede corregir y como, muchas gracias!

por cierto, yo hice mi detector de cruce por cero con un optoacoplador 4n27 y quedo a la perfeccion

```
#include <16F877A.h>
#device adc=8
#device *=16
#fuses RC,NOWDT,NOLVP,NOPROTECT,PUT
#use delay(clock=1960000)
#use fast_io(A)
#use fast_io(C)
#use fast_io(D)
#byte puertoa=0x05
#byte puertoc=0x07
#byte puertob=0x06
int detector;
//Funciones
   inicializar(){
      puertoa=0;
      puertob=0;
      set_tris_b(0b111111);
      set_tris_a(0b111111);//entrada puerto a
      setup_port_a(all_analog);//todas entradas analogicas y vdd=vref
      setup_adc(ADC_CLOCK_INTERNAL);
      set_adc_channel(0);//indica canal de la entrada analogica
      set_tris_c(0b00000000);
      setup_ccp1(ccp_PWM);//entregar señal PWM
      setup_timer_2(T2_DIV_BY_16,255,1);//tmr prescaler, #ciclos a contar, postscaler
   }

//principal
   main(){
      inicializar();
      while(TRUE){
      detector=puertob;
      if (detector==1){
         set_pwm1_duty(read_adc());
      }
      }   
   }
```


----------



## nic0man (Oct 29, 2011)

afromanrocker: que pena no poderlo ayudar con el programa, pues yo programo es motorola freescale...

si de algo sirve, es decirle como se hace, igual eso en todos los micros es igual, lo unico es que no conosco el lenguaje del PIC; todos los micros tienen un pin de interrupcion IRQ, que en mi caso podia configurar de acuerdo a solo el flanco de bajada o al flanco de bajada y 0v.

lo primero que hay que hacer es configurar ese pin, de hecho yo lo utilice con 0v, luego dentro del programa se configura al inicio el periodo del PWM (para 8ms), y dentro de la interrupcion del IRQ, hay que detener el PWM cambiar el ciclo util y ponerlo de nuevo a funcionar.

asi cada vez que por el pin haya un nivel bajo del cruce por cero, se actualiza el valor de ciclo util por medio de la interrupcion y el programa seguira funcionando normalmente..


----------



## cristian_elect (Oct 29, 2011)

Algunos no lee el  todo las respuestas, se ha dicho que usar PWM para dimmer con cruce por cero no funciona bien.
Por que los 60Hz o 50Hz de la red electrica no son exactos varian en pequeña proporción


----------



## nic0man (Oct 29, 2011)

> Algunos no lee el todo las respuestas, se ha dicho que usar PWM para dimmer con cruce por cero no funciona bien.
> Por que los 60Hz o 50Hz de la red electrica no son exactos varian en pequeña proporción



siento refutar lo que dice nuestro compañero...
no importa el hecho que de no sea el mismo todas las veces, por eso se utiliza el CRUCE POR CERO y la interrupcion con el IRQ; la razon de colocarle al PWM un periodo de 8.3ms es para poder controlar el ciclo util en porcentajes, me explico, de entre 1% al 99% de los 8.3ms, asi no pasarse del medio ciclo, y la razon de utilizar el CRUCE POR CERO con el IRQ es poder detener el modulo del PWM en el momento en que ocurra el cruce por cero y ponerlo a funcionar de nuevo.

lo he hecho muchas veces y siempre me ha funcionado perfecto


----------



## cristian_elect (Oct 29, 2011)

Lo que dices seria mas cercano al funcionamiento one-shot el pwm se usa mas en forma continua.


----------



## nic0man (Oct 29, 2011)

mi intencion no es abrir una discusion, tan solo quiero aclarar este tema...

de nuevo lo que dice no esta correcto, la mayoria de personas que haya hecho un PWM sabe que hay varias formas de hacerlo con compuertas o amplificadores, con una 555 o un circuito de amplificadores que usan un cruce por cero.
quien haya hecho un dimmer utilizando un PWM que no sea el del micro entendera que no es posible hacerlo con una 555, justamente por la razon que nuestro compañero citaba al comienzo:



> Por que los 60Hz o 50Hz de la red electrica no son exactos varian en pequeña proporción



por tal razon se utiliza el CRUCE POR CERO y los amplificadores op. para hacer un PWM, del cual no me puede decir que no es continuo, y este PWM es exactamente lo que se intenta reproducir en el microcontrolador, pues compara una señal de referencia con una señal diente sierra que sincroniza cada 8.3ms por medio de los amp. ope. con el cruce por cero.


----------



## afromanrocker (Oct 30, 2011)

SI lo he hecho con lo que mi maestra llama interrupcion externa, conectando ahi el detector de cruce por cero, el problema esq genera la pwm, pero no la sincroniza con la linea, otra cosa, no pudimos agregar el "retardo" de 8.3ms o la pwm de 8.3ms ya que segun la maestra, es necesario agregar un oscilador RC en vez del cristal, funciona la pwm y "controla" la linea, el problema esq nuestro foco parpadea, y no hace la funcion de dimmer, ya hice el circuito con el timer, y con los amplificadores operacionales y todo bien, pero este namas no quiere jalar :S, creo que el problema es q esta generando la pwm bien el primer cruce por cero, pero se desfasa despues del segundo, no c si la pwm que genera se reinicia al cruce pór cero, o simplemente genera la primera, y la segunda ya no la genera bien, si no que se sigue con el error de la primera :S


----------



## nic0man (Oct 30, 2011)

Que tal afromanrocker:

justamente el error es el que dice


> creo que el problema es q esta generando la pwm bien el primer cruce por cero, pero se desfasa despues del segundo



al principio yo tuve el mismo problema y mis concejos son:


utilizar un cristal para el oscilador en vez de un circuito RC, como le dijeron, y colocarle un periodo de ± 8.3ms para el PWM

en mi caso en freescale yo utilizo para hallar el periodo del PWM una formula donde utilizo el bus interno del micro que es de 1Mhz, la formula es la siguiente:

resolucion=1/(bus interno/prescalador) 

 (periodo MICRO)=(Periodo deseado)/resolucion

entonces define un prescalador en el micro dentro del modulo del PWM y con el bus interno obtiene la resolucion que luego divide en el periodo deseado que en este caso es 8.3ms y eso le da un numero que es el que ingresa dentro de la configuracion del micro en el registro del periodo del modulo PWM, ese numero es el que hace posible que el periodo del PWM del micro sea de ± 8.3 ms

ahora para sincronizarlo, ese error yo lo solucione deteniendo el PWM en el momento en que entrara a la interrupcion externa, se actualizaba el ciclo util sin importar si habia cambiado o no y luego colocandolo a funcionar, algo que no demora ni 10 ciclos de maquina para el micro.

debe revisar en el datasheet del PIC un bit con el que se detiene el modulo PWM o lo reinicia, y otro bit con el que lo pone a funcionar

repito, no importa mucho si el PWM tiene un periodo mayor que 8.3ms, pues en el momento que se sincronice con el cruce por cero no afectará, eso si que no sea menor, el truco esta en la interrupcion, haga el programa principal normalmente, con una rutina sencilla cualquiera como una rutina de encendido de leds, pero dentro de la interrupcion IRQ (interrupcion externa) haga lo que le digo, incluso a mi me gusta estar prendiendo un led al inicio de la interrupcion y apagandolo al final para verificar que si hay cruce por cero, en el caso que el led no se encienda significa que no esta funcionando bn

y un ultimo consejo mas, revisar en el osciloscopio que exista la señal de cruce por cero y que la señal del PWM tenga prioridad al nivel bajo o cero volteos, por que de otra forma le funcionara ON OFF


----------



## afromanrocker (Oct 30, 2011)

Gracias, este lunes lo pondre en practica y les platico, si, pusimos el cruce por cero y la pwm, y no la estaba condicionando para nada, de hecho una iba a una frecuencia y la otra a otra, asi esq ahi es donde supimos que no estaba haciendo el reinicio de la pwm, ya les platico si me quedo


----------



## v17h0r (Dic 13, 2011)

El optoacoplador esta mal *MOC3031* este funciona por cruce por cero, esto quiere decir que este funcionara cuando la señal sinusoidal (ca) pase por 0V, se debe utilizar un optoacoplador de señal directa.

Se necesita la señal de también la señal de cruce por cero para manejar el pic, es para sincronizar el punto de disparo del TRIAC, lo que se busca es dar porciones de la señal sinusoidal (ca) a la carga.

Me explico, se quiere tener 5 estados de luminosidad 


_!__________!__________!__________!___ señal de sincronizan obtenida por el cruce por 0, 120Hz

_____________________________________ Señal al TRIAC-CARGA luminosidad 0

__________!__________!__________!_____ Señal al TRIAC-CARGA luminosidad 25%

_______!__________!__________!________ Señal al TRIAC-CARGA luminosidad 50%

____!__________!__________!_________|_ Señal al TRIAC-CARGA luminosidad 75%

_!__________!__________!__________!___ Señal al TRIAC-CARGA luminosidad 100%
Con estas señales controladas se puede controlar la luminosidad.

Espero me hayan comprendido, si lo necesitan mas esplicado me manda un MP, y subo una imagen mas completa.


----------



## pandacba (Dic 14, 2011)

v17h0r dijo:


> Espero me hayan comprendido, *si lo necesitan mas esplicado me manda un MP*, y subo una imagen mas completa.




2.3 Los usuarios no pueden publicar mensajes para insinuar o instruir a otro(s) miembro(s) para querevisen su cuenta de correo electrónico, su buzón de mensajes privados, o para indicarles de alguna manera que tienen un nuevo mensaje privado o de correo electrónico, con el objeto de solicitar u ofrecer una respuesta con respecto al tema en cuestión. Tampoco está permitido enviar publicidad u ofertas de servicios no solicitados a través de mensajes privados.

****************************************************************************

Hay algo que veo tristemente que la programación de micros no va de la mano para nada con la electrónica y se ve en la repetetitividad de las respuestas errónieas, lo cual hace intuir falta de experiencia y/o conocimiento por lo cual, para poder obtener exito deberan ampliar dichos conocimientos y experiencia.

Entendiendo un poco para que se utilzan ciertos componentes, primero debo visualizar el fin que le quiero dar.

Dar, aqui veo muchos recomendando un moc con detección por cruce por cero, eso se utiliza para cargas resistivas, con el objeto de protegerlas ya que en frio estas presentan su menor resistencia, por lo que la circulación violenta de corriente puede dañarlas, por eso se eligue producir la conección en el cruce por cero, por eso solo sirven para conección on/off

En el caso de un dimmer lo que se requiere el disparo del triac con distintos angulos para lograr el efecto dimeer solicitado, lo cual se consigue muy bien con un puñado de componentes sin moc alguno.

Hacerlo con un microcontrolador es un tanto improsedente requiere el uso de dos botones o uno solo según como se programe por los demás es un desperdicio de recursos, se puede hacer lo mismo con otros dispotivivos y el costo sera mucho menor 

Diferente es cuando lo utilizo en un sistema realimentado para mentener por ejemplo una temperatura, con la meno perdida de energia posible

En basic con muy poqita programación se consigue pero no ese el problema de este hilo sino el correcto interfaceado al exterior

El mundo de los microe es apasionante, y si quieren dedicasre a eso necesitaran aprender y dominar la electrónica, si no sus posibildades se veran limitadas y tendran no poco dolores de cabeza, los animo a estudiar y profundizar la electrónica


----------



## nic0man (Dic 14, 2011)

Que tal pandacba:

Sin animo de ofender, ni de refutar muchos de sus comentarios por no decir casi todo, el tema de este foro trata sobre "_DIMMER PARA UNA LAMPARA DE 110 V AC UTILIZANDO PWM DEL MICROCONTROLADOR_".

creo que todo aquel que entra en este foro sabe y es conciente de que se puede hacer un dimmer sin necesidad de utilizar un microcontrolador, pero justamente ese es el fin de este FORO, es decir, como programarlo y conectarlo, ademas que no refuto el comentario anterior por que es cierto y que todo aquel que aporta una respuesta se supone que es por que tiene la experiencia necesaria para hacerlo.

para aclarar, es necesario utilizar un OPTO-TRIAC "MOC 3010 - es de señal directa", porque es la forma mas sencilla de manejarlo, agregando que su respuesta es rapida, que a su vez se conecta con una carga resistiva al GATE de otro triac "como el BT134"  con lo cual se puede variar el angulo.

todo esto con el PWM bien configurado del microcontrolador y sincronizado con un sencillo circuito de cruce por cero al IRQ.

y de nuevo sin el animo de ofender, pero repito el que comenta es por que lo manejo y tiene el conocimiento suficiente sobre dicho proyecto.


----------



## v17h0r (Dic 14, 2011)

Estimado: *pandacba*, sin afán de ofender pedí un MP, porque aveces se me pasa y no reviso frecuentemente el foro. pero si intentar dar ayuda es malo lo siento mucho.



> y como dice nic0man
> Sin animo de ofender, ni de refutar muchos de sus comentarios por no decir casi todo, el tema de este foro trata sobre "DIMMER PARA UNA LAMPARA DE 110 V AC UTILIZANDO PWM DEL MICROCONTROLADOR".




Configurar
_!__________!__________!__________!___ señal de sincronizan obtenida por el cruce por 0, 120Hz

_____________________________________ Señal al TRIAC-CARGA luminosidad 0

__________!__________!__________!_____ Señal al TRIAC-CARGA luminosidad 25%

_______!__________!__________!________ Señal al TRIAC-CARGA luminosidad 50%

____!__________!__________!_________|_ Señal al TRIAC-CARGA luminosidad 75%

_!__________!__________!__________!___ Señal al TRIAC-CARGA luminosidad 100%
Se podría entender cono un PPM, pero es PWM

_!__________!__________!__________!___ señal de sincronizan obtenida por el cruce por 0, 120Hz

_____________________________________ Señal al TRIAC-CARGA luminosidad 100%=0 0=1

__________!-!________!-!_________!-!___ Señal al TRIAC-CARGA luminosidad 75%=0 25%=1

_______!----!______!----!______!----!___ Señal al TRIAC-CARGA luminosidad 50%=0 50%=1

____!-------|___!-------|___!-------|___ Señal al TRIAC-CARGA luminosidad 25%=0 75%=1

_!-----------!-----------!-----------!----- Señal al TRIAC-CARGA luminosidad 0%=0 100%=1


A por cierto soy Tnlgo. Electrónico y estoy por egresar de Ing. Eléctrico.


----------



## wilfretronic (Ene 7, 2012)

Mis amigos del foro, tengo un versión mejorada del código propuesto en esta linea del Dimmer electrónico, aca les dejo el link para que puedan acceder a él.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/dimmer-electronico-control-remoto-pic-12f675-68586/


----------

